# Salvage hunters-classic cars Maserati Ghibli



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I was flicking around the channels late last night and caught the tail end of Salvage Hunters - Classic cars episode from the latest series where they turned around a Maserati Ghibli.

When they went to view the car prior to purchase they were present with a car covered in paintwork issues - swirls, micro-scratches etc.

They sent it away to be 'professionally' corrected and when they collected it (having reportedly spent £1200) - there quite visibly still issues. Obvious swirls on the bonnet and marring in evidence.

Frankly the (alleged) money spent - I would have been deeply disappointed...........

Here is the car for sale from Ebay (for those who are interested)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1997-Maserati-Ghibli/372592870946?hash=item56c0440622:g:fe4AAOSwwvtb3bRm

To be honest - it looks like a bucket of water has been (literally) thrown over it. And to think their aim was to have the 'best on the market'.........


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Yep, noticed that myself.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

the rover didn't look too sharp considering the work they claimed

Tv magic


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

daydotz said:


> the rover didn't look too sharp considering the work they claimed
> 
> Tv magic


'Magic' is the word......(or a word!)


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Yep, noticed that myself.


Glad it wasn't just me then!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Canny looking motor though


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Canny looking motor though


Especially that interior - yum yum


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The eBay ad says it had £1600 spent on detailing!!! You would of thought they’d made a better job, and you would also thought it would of been wiped down for the photos after spending that much.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Jack R said:


> The eBay ad says it had £1600 spent on detailing!!! You would of thought they'd made a better job, and you would also thought it would of been wiped down for the photos after spending that much.


Exactly!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate that Drew with a passion.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

GSD said:


> I hate that Drew with a passion.


I hear you. Makes my stabby hand itchy


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Almost looks like they didn't refine or protect the finish, definitely not ceramic coated, and no dressing on rubber in the engine bay. But, yes I would!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

GSD said:


> I hate that Drew with a passion.


Me too, bald little ginger **** with a funny walk :lol:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

transtek said:


> Almost looks like they didn't refine or protect the finish, definitely not ceramic coated, and no dressing on rubber in the engine bay. But, yes I would!


I thought that but as the car belongs in the parallel universe that is TV. I wondered if there had been some time between detailing and filming and the car had received some unsympathetic washes in the interim. Perhaps though the majority of people just want clean and shiny so aren't as picky as the forumites here.

What surprised me was the filthy condition the old owner had the car held out for sale. A work colleague who saw this and has no interest in detailing said he felt the guy could have taken it to the local car wash for a fiver and would have added value

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Taxboy said:


> I thought that but as the car belongs in the parallel universe that is TV. I wondered if there had been some time between detailing and filming and the car had received some unsympathetic washes in the interim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I also wonder about that. For £1200 I would expect more. Loads of scratches around the bonnet vents. Long rds on it everywhere. Some/all of the pro's on here would not let that out of the workshop in that condition.

I was surprised that they said only 4 days for the job but when watching it back I noticed that there were a lot of people working there. Not like White detail where there are only 2. That would have been at least a weeks work for me working late.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Last night's episode, what were they thinking? Aftermarket bodykit, bla, bla, bla. It's an original TWR (Tom Walkinshaw Racing) XJR!!


----------

